# Pesto Sandwich for Lunch



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

No picture, i ate it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> No picture, i ate it.


:biggrin2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

SeniorSitizen said:


> No picture, i ate it.


hahahaha!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

:vs_lol: :vs_lol: :vs_lol:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I love pesto on pasta. I used to make it but skipped nuts to save calories.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

OH you have to have pine nuts.


----------

